# Trench Set Time Before Grass Seed



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Picked by hand both a 25' and a 30' trench on about 25% slope. Maybe 8" widths, 10" to a foot in depth.

Backfilled with sifted topsoil to the top of and before adding the drain tile (non-perforated). After that, there seemed to be little clay in the backfill mix.

Rarely do I so this, but I do recall waiting from late summer/fall to spring to plant grass over ground down stumps that have been backfilled.

Are we talking normally 6 to 8 weeks? at minimum. I'm watering these to try to get them to compress faster... and yes, I know, they probably should have been done last spring. Need to get the seed on, will spinkle on some erosion control/mulch.


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

Pick up a tree root probe that hooks up to a garden hose. Probe it down deep and let the water saturate the soil down deep. If you are on a slope, most of the water probably runs down the hill.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

As a follow up, it took just under 2 mo's in this case for the settling to complete, or so it seems. 

Unfortunately wasn't able to hook up the probe.


----------

